# KeyWay knockout punch 30.5mm



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

poppy said:


> Where can I buy a 30.5 mm knockout, like a slug buster with the keyway KO for push buttons. I've looked everywhere. All I can find is a keyway nibbler, but I've used 30.5 mm knockout before that takes the keyway out too. I need one bad for an emergency job that I have to do in a few days, with a little control cabinet for a fueling station and an emergency stop push-pull 25' away. Please help a new business owner !!!!!
> 
> Dave
> [email protected]


I believe it's a greenlee 60249.


----------



## Clw020 (Dec 8, 2013)

On eBay seller electricdealsforyou
Greenlee Oiltight Punch Set # 5060249 1 7/32" 30.5mm 5060243 Oil Tight #2144


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

http://www.southwiretools.com/tools/tools/MP0PN78_MP0PN1732


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

The one I have on my service truck is a Greenlee.


----------



## jontar (Oct 11, 2009)

only ever seen the 30mm KO punch for the Allen Bradley 800T series 30mm Pushbuttons, never seen one that would cut the tab as well, I'llk have to order a couple for testing. thanks


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

jontar said:


> only ever seen the 30mm KO punch for the Allen Bradley 800T series 30mm Pushbuttons, never seen one that would cut the tab as well, I'llk have to order a couple for testing. thanks


With ours we have to punch the hole then use the notcher after the hole is punched.


----------



## Kryptes (Aug 6, 2013)

Flat file is your friend when in a pinch!


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Kryptes said:


> Flat file is your friend when in a pinch!


But not with stainless. We have the nibbler also. Have to be careful with the knockout. If not lined up properly you will bust it.


----------

